# Boat detailing



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone on here offer boat cleaning/ detailing?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Jim used expert Boat detail they came to the house to do it and they did a great job.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...348594/#/forumsite/20519/topics/348594?page=1


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail (850-602-7429)*



getbent said:


> Anyone on here offer boat cleaning/ detailing?


Hi, we have 25 years experience. You can go to my page and look at my work. Just give me a call and I will be happy to come by and look at your boat.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Boat detail*

Liz sucks, lost most of the snaps from my cushions from her idiots ripped them off rather than getting under there and pushing them off. Never again, there use to be a guy jimmy buffet who did a great job and came to your house haven't heard about him in a while, and a couple D&D marine not sure if they are still doing buisiness


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jimmy Buff It on here. Never used him, just bought from him. Nice guy.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/jimmy-buff-it-1112/


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris with Expert Boat Detail is the best, hands down. 850-686-4452


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Who ever this is, you never brought this issue to my attention. I have a 2 million dollar ins. Policy which I would have paid out of my pocket for replacing snaps. I am sure that they were dry rotted. I don't except any money until my customers fully inspect their boat. You should have brought this issue to my attention.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Right, markm0699 calling my partner Capt. Willie (Marine detail1)and crew idiots. Quess who the odiot is! If I detailed his boat, the idiot could have had some new cushions through my insurance company. Idiot people like him, our company doesn't need.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I meant markm0369!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> Right, markm0699 calling my partner Capt. Willie (Marine detail1)and crew idiots. Quess who the odiot is! If I detailed his boat, the idiot could have had some new cushions through my insurance company. Idiot people like him, our company doesn't need.


 yeah, you probably don't help yourself with this post.


----------



## wellv20f (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah I agree with JSP don't post back negative comments
I would have just said I did not know about it and offered
Him some new snaps.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I just need my boat cleaned , ?


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes and I have gotten quit a few calls in reference to calling my partner and crew idiots. Customer went about it the wrong way! If any something ever happens especially if it is old, we take care of it. That is what insurance is for. But don't call people idiots. Accidents happen! I am not sure if I even know this person. Nothing was never brought to my attention. Won't tolerate it. I am to large (good reputation) for this BS.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Liz, you can take it however you wish, I see that the customer is always wrong in your opinion. So what would bringing this to your attention get me? A day in small claims? A lot of crap as to how it was my fault the snaps were dry rotted? What you missed if they were dry rotted, was a good sales opportunity to have the upholstery re done. Some employee training maybe in order. As things have been in the past,and will only get more important in the future, you only get one chance to get it right. I will certainly stand by the opinion that was offered. If nothing more the fact that Jimmy came to the house, rather than me having to drag the boat down town was worth at least 100.00 to me. YMMV, at the end of the day, a pissing contest with me will not gain you anything, I just posted my opinion, and your response just moved this post to the top of the page. Thanks for the bump


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jimmy Madden. Best in the area hands down. 850-982-0142


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I am glad that this is on the top page and I still don't know what boat you are talking about because you never brought this to my attention. I just had two boat delivered down town Pensacola and two boats that has been delivered at our Alabama site. Also, we come to you! Pm me if you want this taken care of. Next time let somebody know. Can't read minds!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail (850-602-7429) - Tool for handling snaps*

This is what we use for handling snaps. Great tool to have around your boat!!!!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail (850-602-7429)*

I would like to apologize for responding in kind to the anonymous member posting which referred to my partner Capt. Willie Brown and my crew as "idiots'. If this individual who made the assertion that his snaps were broken would like to contact me. I will be happy to discuss a remedy. 

*"Just remember that beautiful things happen when you distance yourself from negativity"*


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Snap tool!*

Fast Eddie, were you able to pick up the snap tool that I ordered for you and if so, tell your friends I can order one for them. It is a great tool to have on your boat. 
*Important tip*: It is best to store your cushions to keep them from the harsh elements of the sun.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Snap Tool*



Liz's Boat Detail said:


> This is what we use for handling snaps. Great tool to have around your boat!!!!


I have had such demand every since I posted this picture and the comments that we are now selling the Snap Tool at Harbor View Marine Ship Store!


----------



## Capt.BubbaSnappaHead (Sep 7, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Jimmy Buff It on here. Never used him, just bought from him. Nice guy.
> 
> jimmy-buff-it


Anyone know how the contact the boat retailer guy calling himself “Jimmy Buff-It” here in Pensacola?


----------

